# Installer in Maryland



## .enigma. (May 15, 2010)

Preferably the frederick/carrol/howard/montgomery area

All ill need installed is 2 component speakers (ID CTX65CS ) up front along with an amp. Ive got a 2000 honda accord EX. I have a Eclipse CD5030 Head unit. If you could send me a PM with a real rough estimate that be great too.


----------

